# Let's talk about Africa



## boomstick

I’m glad to hear the news. It’s life changing. I’m 6 months out from my buf , hippo & croc hunt in Zambia.


----------



## MallardMaster

Just got off the phone with Travel Express and paid for my flights. This just got real now. The next couple months are gonna go by quick with my anticipation. I'm actually pretty excited about taking the flight through Ethiopia too. Another opportunity to visit a new country. I also just got off the phone with my PH and he said he has a gun and ammo for me to rent as well. I cannot wait to step foot on Namibian soil!!


----------



## Spartan88

Hurry boy she is waiting there for you.

The wild dogs cry out in the night.

I bless the rains down in Africa...


----------



## boomstick

MallardMaster said:


> Just got off the phone with Travel Express and paid for my flights. This just got real now. The next couple months are gonna go by quick with my anticipation. I'm actually pretty excited about taking the flight through Ethiopia too. Another opportunity to visit a new country. I also just got off the phone with my PH and he said he has a gun and ammo for me to rent as well. I cannot wait to step foot on Namibian soil!!


With Delta & United canceling direct flights, it’s one of the safer routes. My PH has advised me to take that route also. Their prices beat Delta & United by half.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!!

WMU05 said:


> Well, almost four years after starting this thread and my deposit is now in. I didn't stray too far from my initial thoughts. We're heading to Namibia (yes, the whole family) July 30-Aug 11 2022. Five days of archery hunting for plains game followed by five days of touring (game drives, village visits, skeleton coast...the works). It should be a hoot. Even though it's been a dream of mine to see the dark continent, I'm probably most excited about giving my kids the experience. Given all the drama of the last year, it's nice to have a big adventure locked in to look forward to.


Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------



## Gary Adams

WMU05 said:


> I've become enamored with the dark continent. I have long planned to go when I turn 40 (2022), and even though I have other hunts booked and planned over the next 5 years, I can't stop thinking about the place. Since planning for an adventure is a big part of the fun for me, I'd love to here some stories and opinions from fellow Michigan Sportsmen who have made the trip over. To get the conversation going, I'll layout my high level plans for a first safari.
> 
> When: July or August 2022 (book in 2020 to ensure preferred dates around moon phase?)
> Duration: 10 days (I'm not flying that far for just a week)
> Where: South Africa or Namibia (leaning S. Africa)
> Who: My wife and me (considering kids as well given they'll be 12 and 10 at the time)
> Weapon of Choice: Archery (I'm pretty set on this)
> Target Animals: Kudu, Impala, Blue Wildebeest, Warthog (A classic lineup of plains game - could be talked into additional, but this is the starting point)
> Other interests to consider: History, Wine and Culinary
> 
> So let's hear your thoughts, either about my trip or one you've taken. All recommendations, pictures and hunt recaps welcome!


----------



## Dom

Enjoy your trip, the first one is probably the most exciting. I've hunted Namibia 3 times, enjoyed them all. I'd keep some options open for unexpected game to shoot, like Warthog and/or Jackals, you never know what may happen along the way. Take lots of pics for your memories, and just enjoy the environment/atmosphere of the Dark Continent.


----------



## MallardMaster

6 Days until I board the bird to Windhoek. Pretty excited to get this thing on the road and get on terra firma.


----------



## MallardMaster

Just got back from Namibia @WMU05 , and you're in for a treat! Namibia is one heck of a country to enjoy a hunt in. I was just bummed that I had to come home too soon. Arguably one of the toughest hunts that I had ever been on as well. We worked our tails off chasing game all over the country. I wouldn't change it for a thing though. It was a real hunt where nothing was shot off the truck and had to get into the scrub to chase the critters. We were about 3hrs away from Windhoek. I did see the area though where your hunt is going to be at. Looks fantastic! Little jealous that you are also taking the time to do some site seeing as well. My PH was telling me all about the Coast and how cool it is. I was also surprised at how safe and clean the city of Windhoek is. Really simple to get around in as well. I actually didn't buy a thing there, but plenty of places to buy all of the stuff one could want. You now have a LONG 14 months to wait on this trip of yours. 
PRO TIP: If you are flying on Ethiopian Airlines, make sure you ask to be put on the return flight where the baby cries for 20+ straight hours. It was awesome


----------



## boomstick

MallardMaster said:


> Just got back from Namibia @WMU05 , and you're in for a treat! Namibia is one heck of a country to enjoy a hunt in. I was just bummed that I had to come home too soon. Arguably one of the toughest hunts that I had ever been on as well. We worked our tails off chasing game all over the country. I wouldn't change it for a thing though. It was a real hunt where nothing was shot off the truck and had to get into the scrub to chase the critters. We were about 3hrs away from Windhoek. I did see the area though where your hunt is going to be at. Looks fantastic! Little jealous that you are also taking the time to do some site seeing as well. My PH was telling me all about the Coast and how cool it is. I was also surprised at how safe and clean the city of Windhoek is. Really simple to get around in as well. I actually didn't buy a thing there, but plenty of places to buy all of the stuff one could want. You now have a LONG 14 months to wait on this trip of yours.
> PRO TIP: If you are flying on Ethiopian Airlines, make sure you ask to be put on the return flight where the baby cries for 20+ straight hours. It was awesome


How was the flight on Ethiopian Airlines? Was the flight at full capacity? Mask required? How did the covid testing go on the other side of the pond when returning?? I’m 90 days out myself from this flight.


----------



## MallardMaster

boomstick said:


> How was the flight on Ethiopian Airlines? Was the flight at full capacity? Mask required? How did the covid testing go on the other side of the pond when returning?? I’m 90 days out myself from this flight.


They are back to packing people in the planes. I am not sure who many open seats there were on the plane since I was within the first 15 rows on all my flights. To be honest, the flight wasn't horrible. It just wasn't great. As one would expect, the meals were disgusting. However, I fed my face with them since there were no other options. Remember to bring a water bottle if you travel with them. They will fill that up instead of giving you the 5oz in the plastic cup. They are on top of masks like white on rice. If that thing gets below the tip of your nose, they inform you. If it slips down while you're sleeping, they wake you. If you don't want to wear it, the old man impersonating Dr. Falsey will report you to the stewardess. Its honestly a pain. I had that dang thing on the entire time and still ended up with a dang cold. The testing was really straight forward. My outfitter made an appointment for me in Windhoek which cost me $80. I had the results the next morning. What was weird was that the US customs didn't even ask for it. Make sure you have a paper copy as well! They asked to see it at the airport in Windhoek as well as Addis Ababa (both times I cleared customs). I didn't take a gun, so I am not sure how that process goes with Ethiopian, but those that did seemed to be in and out in quick order. 
I am still wondering how things turned out for the guy that checked the 65" plasma tv at the ticket counter in DC. I was really curious to know how that thing looked by the time we landed at Addis Ababa. Guess I will never know!


----------



## WMU05

MallardMaster said:


> Just got back from Namibia @WMU05 , and you're in for a treat! Namibia is one heck of a country to enjoy a hunt in. I was just bummed that I had to come home too soon. Arguably one of the toughest hunts that I had ever been on as well. We worked our tails off chasing game all over the country. I wouldn't change it for a thing though. It was a real hunt where nothing was shot off the truck and had to get into the scrub to chase the critters. We were about 3hrs away from Windhoek. I did see the area though where your hunt is going to be at. Looks fantastic! Little jealous that you are also taking the time to do some site seeing as well. My PH was telling me all about the Coast and how cool it is. I was also surprised at how safe and clean the city of Windhoek is. Really simple to get around in as well. I actually didn't buy a thing there, but plenty of places to buy all of the stuff one could want. You now have a LONG 14 months to wait on this trip of yours.
> PRO TIP: If you are flying on Ethiopian Airlines, make sure you ask to be put on the return flight where the baby cries for 20+ straight hours. It was awesome


Outstanding MM. Hopefully you get a chance to put a report together with some pictures...hint, hint!


----------



## dhosera

We leave in 3 weeks for SA! Also I see someone else on here mention Travel Express for booking & reservations.......Lori suddenly passed away this past weekend. Just a FYI. She was absolutely awesome and will be missed. Sad situation there.


----------



## MallardMaster

dhosera said:


> We leave in 3 weeks for SA! Also I see someone else on here mention Travel Express for booking & reservations.......Lori suddenly passed away this past weekend. Just a FYI. She was absolutely awesome and will be missed. Sad situation there.


Thanks for sharing. I have not been on AH for the last week, so I was not aware of her passing. I actually dealt with Jennifer through the booking of my trip. Major bummer to hear for sure. 
What route are you taking to RSA? I know its a bit of a mess trying to get there from the states. Where are you going to be hunting there?
I am already looking at dates to re-book again with Immenhof in Namibia for 2023. I received a nice email from them this week, and they said that I have unfinished business there because I was not able to hunt all the animals that were part of my hunt. I thought that was very kind of them to offer. So I just need to save up a few bucks (too bad single white men that are employed and have no kids don't get stimulus checks!!) and send in my deposit. I am ready to get back there and hunt some more critters!


----------



## WMU05

dhosera said:


> We leave in 3 weeks for SA! Also I see someone else on here mention Travel Express for booking & reservations.......Lori suddenly passed away this past weekend. Just a FYI. She was absolutely awesome and will be missed. Sad situation there.


Ugh...that's terrible. Thanks for the head's up. I met Lori at DSC last year, but was also working with Jennifer on my trip.


----------



## dhosera

We fly from Newark to J-burg on the long one. Then J-Burg to Port Elizabeth. GR had a flight direct to Newark but then cancelled it so now we are re-routed thru O'Hare. Kinda a mess traveling right now really, but it is what it is. The travel is by far the worst part of the whole deal.


----------



## MallardMaster

dhosera said:


> We fly from Newark to J-burg on the long one. Then J-Burg to Port Elizabeth. GR had a flight direct to Newark but then cancelled it so now we are re-routed thru O'Hare. Kinda a mess traveling right now really, but it is what it is. The travel is by far the worst part of the whole deal.


Are you on a Delta flight (assuming since Newark is a hub)? If you are, I am glad to hear that they are back to flying to RSA. For a while there I was told (via the internet!!) that United and Delta were not making that flight, which is why I fly Ethiopian in lieu of SAA. I would like to give Qatar Airlines a try sometime as well. I heard that their flights are nice as well. 
The travel there is the worst, BUT the flight there is the quick one. Just focus on that! Every minute you are on that plane is one more moment sooner to touching down on terra firma in Africa. That worked for me. I do regret to tell you though that I have nothing uplifting for the flight back though! You have been there before and know the pain.


----------



## dhosera

United started the direct our of Newark to J-burg recently and that's who we are flying with. Delta is direct but from Atlanta which is what most do. We took Lufthansa from I believe Chicago to Frankfort Germany and then from Frankfort down to J-burg last time. Nice airline, but longer flight times.


----------



## MallardMaster

dhosera said:


> United started the direct our of Newark to J-burg recently and that's who we are flying with. Delta is direct but from Atlanta which is what most do. We took Lufthansa from I believe Chicago to Frankfort Germany and then from Frankfort down to J-burg last time. Nice airline, but longer flight times.


My aunt and uncle took the Lufthansa flight to Namibia this past May and said that it was a hassle. They required you to provide additional testing affidavits and such. No thanks. Just give me simple and efficient. I am hoping that your United flight goes off without a hitch and you are provided delicious in-flight meals!!


----------



## boomstick

MallardMaster said:


> I am hoping that your United flight goes off without a hitch and you are provided delicious in-flight meals!!


Delicious in-flight meals are like a unicorns!! Mystical.


----------



## MallardMaster

WMU05 said:


> We're doing the Delta ORD>ATL>JNB route with an overnight at Africa Sky House in J'Burg on Friday and then a short flight Saturday morning from JNB>WDH. Same route on the return without the overnight in SA. I can typically sleep on planes, and we're in Premium Select for the long-haul, so we'll hopefully be able to get some rest.
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement and kind words!


You should be good to go then if you're in Premium Select. I am sending you good vibes for that Delta Flight. I hope that you have no issues at all, and everything goes as planned for you.
Make sure you have the right Africana literature to read as well on the flight to keep you pumped up! Its going to be rad!


----------



## WMU05

We're back in civilization after a magical 12 days in the wild. Travel home starts tomorrow. So, so much to tell...


----------



## Nostromo

Make a safe trip home.


----------



## steelyspeed

WMU05 said:


> We're back in civilization after a magical 12 days in the wild. Travel home starts tomorrow. So, so much to tell...
> 
> View attachment 847376


You tease…


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Huntahalic

Africa is addicting I will return soon... Cant wait to hear about your trip.


----------



## Dom

Glad to hear you enjoyed Africa! Looking forward to your 'report'. Yes, the Dark Continent brings back many memories, I was fortunate to hunt in SW Africa Namibia three times for loads of plains game. Great times and great memories.


----------



## MallardMaster

WMU05 said:


> We're back in civilization after a magical 12 days in the wild. Travel home starts tomorrow. So, so much to tell...
> 
> View attachment 847376


I like what I see here with the ivory tips and and the striped grey hide! Congrats on fulfilling that part of your dream. Look forward to more information when you get back, but for the time being just enjoy the experience. 
I am sending positive travel vibes your way for all crying kids to be as far away from you as possible for the trip home!


----------



## brownty1

WMU05 said:


> We're back in civilization after a magical 12 days in the wild. Travel home starts tomorrow. So, so much to tell...
> 
> View attachment 847376


When do we get to hear the rest of the story?! You’ve got me excited now, I’m booked for SA in 2024, can’t wait to see some of the dark continent


----------



## snortwheeze

Huntahalic said:


> Africa is addicting I will return soon... Cant wait to hear about your trip.
> View attachment 847426


And my gf says can't have 2 deer mounts in my living room !! 🤔 sweet room! 

Safe travels back WMU. Can't wait to read and I need to start saving....


----------



## WMU05

brownty1 said:


> When do we get to hear the rest of the story?! You’ve got me excited now, I’m booked for SA in 2024, can’t wait to see some of the dark continent


Life's crazy...coaching football 4 nights a week. I've got the first two parts done in draft form. I want to get it all written to post versus piecemealing it. Patience grasshopper!


----------



## brownty1

WMU05 said:


> Life's crazy...coaching football 4 nights a week. I've got the first two parts done in draft form. I want to get it all written to post versus piecemealing it. Patience grasshopper!


im excited to read it! Kowas is my ultimate goal for Africa, I’ve heard from others that have been there that it is incredible, a true free range hunting experience. As soon as my boys are old enough I will take the whole family, so essentially the trip you just did


----------

